# Walking Stick emporium



## Lol999 (Jul 4, 2016)

If ever I was down this neck of the woods I would be sure to have a look in:

http://www.walkingstickshop.co.uk/theshop.html


----------



## RATTY (Oct 17, 2016)

wow that place looks amazing . i could spend a few days in there .


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

I'd love to visit - but I will not likely cross the waters. There are very few places devoted to just sticks, I'm always on the lookout. Nice shop!


----------

